# 2014 Evanston Kid's Fishing Day



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The annual Kids Fishing Day in Evanston will be held Saturday, June 14th. A substantial number of pan-sized trout will be planted in the Evanston Ice Ponds for the event. All fishing equipment and bait will be provided for the youngsters. Kids 13 years old and younger do not need a fishing license. 14 year-olds and older will need a Wyoming fishing license. Fishing licenses will not be available at the event.

Anyone and everyone is welcome. Registration (free) is from 7:45 am to noon. Fishing will be from 8:00 am till 1 pm. Normally each year 350 to 400 kids register for the fun event and a good number of kids from Utah's Summit and Rich counties come down. One year over 700 children signed up and fished.

Hot dogs, chips and a soda will be provided for lunch. All participants can have their fish cleaned, filleted, and even cooked at the Ice Pond Pavilion. Mr and Mrs Goob will be filleting and frying fish, as always.

Two years ago a Rainbow over 9 lbs was caught!!!

The Evanston Kid's Fishing Day is sponsored by the Upper Bear River Chapter of Trout Unlimited, the Uinta County Chapter of Sportsman for Fish and Wildlife, Cowboy Bass Federation, The Wyoming Game & Fish Department, Bridger Valley and Western Wyoming Beverage, Benedict's Market, and many others.

Here's a goodun:









There's always a big crowd if the weather's nice:









The sponsors will weigh and clean any fish for the youngsters:









Free rods and reels:









Free bait and free Pepsi too:









The planters are usually nice size fish:



























We start 'em out pretty young over here:









Get an early start to get the best spots. Noisy spinners or bait work the best.









See: 
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/35272-kids-fishing-day-evanston.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/35272-kids-fishing-day-evanston.html

.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Too cool


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks a million for letting us know. I have other plans that day but it looks like something I'd like to attend.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like fun


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So they stock rainbows or cutthroat? I read rainbows, but I'm seeing cutthroat.

Either way, it's a really good event to get kids involved and get them some free gear and such to motivate them. 

Thanks for your volunteer work, Goob.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Goob, if this were just a day later I would come lend a hand. 

I really admire you for supporting these kinds of events.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> So they stock rainbows or cutthroat? I read rainbows, but I'm seeing cutthroat.
> 
> Either way, it's a really good event to get kids involved and get them some free gear and such to motivate them.
> 
> Thanks for your volunteer work, Goob.


Normally we get 2 age classes of Bonneville Cutthroats; nice n healthy 9" to 11" fish in addition to older post-spawn adults like what is shown in the pictures. Sometimes we get a few Rainbows in the mix.

Besides a free rod and reel and bait the kids get a free tackle box or landing net while supplies last.

It's really a great thing. Many of the kids come with their mom, come from single parent families. So its a good way to recruit youngsters into fishing; get them out of the house.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

After all the dishes are done, the trash is picked up around the ponds, and the last kid has left, I'll take time to fish:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Goob,do you need help of any kind?Might be able to get the mrs out for a day,.The road is open isnt it?(Mirror Lake)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Goob,do you need help of any kind?Might be able to get the mrs out for a day,.The road is open isnt it?(Mirror Lake)


Yeah, I could use someone to fillet fish. (I think I'm the only member of the local TU that eats trout) :grin:

Sounds like we've lost a couple guys with the bass club that usually gill and gut and then weigh the fish. They are going to the Rock Springs Kids Fishing Day.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

We will try and make it over!My fish filleting skills are a bit weak on trout,but give me a salmon and watch out.UH guess need to sharpen my knives.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like we have 400 or so 16" and over 1000 9" cutthroats planted in the ice ponds for today's event.

Come up and get ya some!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Around 320 kids came out for this years Kids Fishing Day.


----------

